# Does anyone else hate the swipe to open camera on the lock screen?



## kaushav (Aug 19, 2020)

I have never purposely opened the camera that way, it’s always an accident, either when using the flashlight or sometimes just putting the phone in my pocket. I’m sure some people love it but it’s driving me crazy, especially since there is already a camera button on the lock screen


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

kaushav said:


> ...but it's driving me crazy...


I feel your pain!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Is this an iPhone?
1) Go to Settings
2) Tap Control Center
3) Tap Customize Controls
4) Tap Camera to remove from the Control Center
5) Welcome to UP.net


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Swiper no swiping.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The only thing I hate about my S9📱 is bixy.

Need to figure out how to kill her 💀🗡


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> The only thing I hate about my S9&#128241; is bixy.
> 
> Need to figure out how to kill her &#128128;&#128481;


does yours come up in Chinese?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> does yours come up in Chinese?


No lol. Does yours? Seems like a settings issue.

When I first got it the settings kept getting triggered because of how my car phoneholder is. Annoying. Think I managed to silence her because havent seen it go off. But I want to kill her &#129488;.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> No lol. Does yours? Seems like a settings issue.
> 
> When I first got it the settings kept getting triggered because of how my car phoneholder is. Annoying. Think I managed to silence her because havent seen it go off. But I want to kill her &#129488;.


They will, one day, be our robot overlords. Either be nice or plant your flag firmly into her sternum.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> They will, one day, be our robot overlords. Either be nice or plant your flag firmly into her sternum.


Your post is very reminiscent of....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> No lol. Does yours? Seems like a settings issue.
> 
> When I first got it the settings kept getting triggered because of how my car phoneholder is. Annoying. Think I managed to silence her because havent seen it go off. But I want to kill her &#129488;.


Yes with the exception of my name

it used to be worse i think if I held the home button too long


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> No lol. Does yours? Seems like a settings issue.
> 
> When I first got it the settings kept getting triggered because of how my car phoneholder is. Annoying. Think I managed to silence her because havent seen it go off. But I want to kill her &#129488;.


Mine too. I had to cut the button off my phone's case. Wtf is a Bixby anyway?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Mine too. I had to cut the button off my phone's case. Wtf is a Bixby anyway?


It's Samsungs version of siri. No thanks. Siri can jump off a bridge too and drown.

It was really easy to get it off my S7 but took some time to silence her on S9.

Stop trying to make Bixby happen samsung &#128580;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It's Samsungs version of siri. No thanks. Siri can jump off a bridge too and drown.
> 
> It was really easy to get it off my S7 but took some time to silence her on S9.
> 
> Stop trying to make Bixby happen samsung &#128580;


I like hey google. We're pals.

I just pretend Google is a sexy name and not, ya know, Google.










I think she wants me


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ask Siri what Zero divided by Zero is.


----------

